# قصه جامده جداااااا انتقم من حبيبته !!!!!!!!!!!!



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كان في شاب بيحب بنت و هي بتحبه ومتفقين على الخطوبه والجواز لكن من حظه


الجميل انه دخل الجيش ................ وكان كل يوم يقعد يفكر فيها قبل

ما ينام ويفتكر ايامهم مع بعض .............. عمره ما نسيها لحظة


وفي يوم جاله جواب من البنت دي ....... وجري بسرعة علشان يقراه وهو

هيموت علشان يعرف اللي فيه............... وفتح الجواب لقى بسلامتها

بتقوله .... انا زهقت من كتر الوحده وبصراحه استنيتك كتير ..... ولو

سمحت من غير فضايح ابعتلي صورتي اللي معاك .............. طبعا الراجل

اتحرق دمه وقعد يفكر كتيييييييييييييير لحد ما وصل للحل

فجأه نده كل اصحابه في الكتيبه وقاللهم كل اللي

معاه صوره بنت يطلعها حتى لو كانت صوره امه او اخته .............


وجمع كل الصور وحطها في ظرف ............. وبعت الظرف لحبيبته وقاللها

آسف يا حبيبتي بس انا مش فاكر انتي مين بالظبط في البنات دول عموما شوفي

صورتك مين فيهم وابعتيلي الباقي


منقول​


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا شكرا ليكي يامرمر​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه جميل جدا شكرا ليكي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى يا مرمورا

شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## semosemo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مكشوفة اوى الصراحة يعنى هى هتشوف صورة واحدة فى عمر ولدته وهتصدق طب ازاى  
يجمع صور من المجلات اسهل ومضمونة اكتر
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههه تستاهل*​


----------



## christin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_حركة جامده
ميرسي يامرمورا​_


----------



## vetaa (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*دى جزاة النداله*
*مفيش دم يا اوختى الايام دى*


----------



## نونوس14 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاوة اوى ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة تستاهل


----------



## moom (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههه
جميلة مشكورة على الطرح


----------



## mena faleh (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جميييييييييييل اوي ميرسي جدا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة بجد ههههههههه 

ميرسى marmora بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههه تستاهل


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه

رووووعه

جدا

شكرا​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> جميل جدا شكرا ليكي يامرمر​


 

ميرسي لمرورك روماني

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه جميل جدا شكرا ليكي


 

ميرسي لمرورك سامح
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلوة اوى يا مرمورا*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكى*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## طحبوش (30 ديسمبر 2009)

برااااااااااااااااااااااافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي جدع 

شكرا ليكي


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
جامدا يا مرموره
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى 
مرسى


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يناير 2010)

semosemo قال:


> مكشوفة اوى الصراحة يعنى هى هتشوف صورة واحدة فى عمر ولدته وهتصدق طب ازاى
> يجمع صور من المجلات اسهل ومضمونة اكتر
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 
اكيد هو هيراعي يعني
يعني معقول بنات نضيفة زي اللي علي المجلات هتبص ليه
دي مفقوسة اكتر
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

يا واد يا جامد شفتي كلهم اشرار هههههههههه فكر فكره وبسرعه وكده يحرق دمها اكتر ههههههههه

جميل يا قمر تسلم ايدك


----------



## marmora jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههه تستاهل*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مارسلينو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههة جامدة  
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

christin قال:


> _حركة جامده​_
> 
> _ميرسي يامرمورا_​




 ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *دى جزاة النداله*
> *مفيش دم يا اوختى الايام دى*


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا خلاص ياختي انسي
بقي عملة نادرة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاوة اوى ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة تستاهل


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عقبال ما افرح فيكي كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

moom قال:


> ههههههه
> جميلة مشكورة على الطرح


 

ميرسي لمرورك موم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

mena faleh قال:


> جميييييييييييل اوي ميرسي جدا


 

ميرسي لمرورك مينا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جامدة بجد ههههههههه ​
> 
> ميرسى marmora بجد ربنا يباركك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههه تستاهل


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> رووووعه​
> جدا​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> برااااااااااااااااااااااافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي جدع
> 
> شكرا ليكي


 

ميرسي لمرورك طحبوش
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جامدا يا مرموره
> ميرسى يا قمر


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> جميله اوى
> مرسى


 

ميرسي لمرورك مينا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا واد يا جامد شفتي كلهم اشرار هههههههههه فكر فكره وبسرعه وكده يحرق دمها اكتر ههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا قمر تسلم ايدك


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفتي بقي هو ده كيد الرجال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> هههههههههة جامدة
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي لمرورك جورج
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

